# hoover slab bite is on!



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

frame and i hit hoover last night, crappie were suspended at 14', ended up with at least 40! (didnt count)

they were not jumping in the boat, but we sure were not bored!


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, the bowels of Hoover are beginning to move. Crappie are starting to stage in classic pre-spawn locations, and the 05 models are finally growing up. 

Life is good..........with an electric fillet knife.

Fished from 1:30 to 7 pm (picked up Little King after he got off work at 4) and wound up with about 35 to 40 or so that averaged about 10&#8221;, with enough 11&#8221;+&#8217;s to keep things interesting. 
Surface temps ranged from 51 to 56 degrees and the fish are suspended at 14 to 17 feet in 25 to 35 FOW.

Chartreuse/lime tubes with C nibbles seemed to work best.

(LK, make damn sure you let misfit know that I didn't hold you hostage this time and make you fish for hours on end with no food)

Tight lines.....


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

That's nice size at Hoover. I know there are big ones in there but they are often times hard to find.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

this may be a stupid question, but in this conditions, with suspended fish - I can imagine that having a fish finder is absolutely necessary to find/catch them, right?


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

What was the water temp when u guys were out?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mike,read frame's post again  
greg,you can get by without a ff,but it makes the job easier.you just need to fish staging areas and experiment with depth till you find them.those staging/travel areas will be at the mouths of coves,etc. around the bridges is another area to try.when the spawn gets under way,there are lots of places that are easy to find/fish.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I have a feeling this'll be a very good year for hoover slabs. Its a good start at least.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

misfit said:


> mike,read frame's post again
> greg,you can get by without a ff,but it makes the job easier.you just need to fish staging areas and experiment with depth till you find them.those staging/travel areas will be at the mouths of coves,etc. around the bridges is another area to try.when the spawn gets under way,there are lots of places that are easy to find/fish.



LOL  Ahwww mid 50s time to start lookin for slabs been chasin walleyes.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mike,since i'm without a boat now,how about you carry me to some of the banks spots.i'll try to lose a couple pounds so i'm not too hard on your back


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> LK, make damn sure you let misfit know that I didn't hold you hostage this time and make you fish for hours on end with no food


LOL.glad to know that,cause last time i saw him,he looked like he hadn't been fed for at least a month


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Shaun Frame said:


> Life is good..........with an electric fillet knife.


sure is, had them all cleaned in less and a half hour


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> LOL.glad to know that,cause last time i saw him,he looked like he hadn't been fed for at least a month


He'd STILL be the size of a small minivan.

Has he ever told you about the time he was waiting on me to pick him up at the Walnut street ramp, and cars kept driving up trying to put film in his pockets thinking he was a Fotomat booth?

.......or when we were in the checkout line at Gander Mountain and his cell phone went off and someone yelled "LOOK OUT, HE'S BACKING UP!"

He NEEDS to fast once in a while. Hell, if I kept enough food on the boat to keep him happy, he'd have to change his handle to "Eric The Hut" 

You ready again Rick?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

gander could have been a disaster if his beeper wasn't working,LOL.

yes,i'm ready.took a day or so to recover,so i'm good to go now


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Dang, I guess this is not the thread to visit if you're a big guy huh? 

Nice report, glad to hear the crappie are averaging much larger than last year. 
As soon as I get my impeller kit for my 9.9 I'll have me a date with Mrs. Hoover.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Dang, I guess this is not the thread to visit if you're a big guy huh?


no problem if you have a big story to tell


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

frames in rare form today


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

LOL you guys are killin me. Shaun, you seemed so quiet & reserved when you gave that crappie presentation in feb. Maybe longbarbels can move the venue to hoover next year?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

littleking - I don't want you to give away your honey hole but could you tell me if you were catching them in the front part of the lake or the back part of the lake? Two years ago I caught a monster in the back part of the lake that was 17 1/2 inches long. I spent all my time last year on Alum and didn't head to Hoover at all.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Snyd, we fished the East middle section. I caught fish at three or four different places from LOW to the Sunbury Bridge in this same "pattern"

No honey holes or secret stuff required.

The fish are relating to "structure" (in this case the old stream channels) as they begin to migrate towards eventual spawning areas. The stream channels are the roads and highways they use to get there. 

They move in fits and starts, based on various factors (photoperiods, temp, water chemistry, forage, cover, God only knows what else, etc.) moving and pausing (staging) in a kinda/sorta predictable way but always relentlessly moving towards spawning areas. Once you find these "staging" areas and the depth the fish are at (15' yesterday), you can find them at many places lake wide. Honey holes are a myth.

This stuff isn&#8217;t rocket surgery.

Get a topo map. Find the spawning areas (Google up a little pomoxis sp. life history). Now think like a fish and work backwards......find the "roads and highways" you (the fish) would use to get from the spawning areas to the main lake depths and back again. Look for the most direct route from deep to shallow. 

Once you know the route, look for the "Rest Stops" (contour change, channel bends, submerged rock piles, points, bridge pilings, riprap, wood, something just "different", etc.), these are the staging areas were fish congregate.

Now find the right depth (as a general rule, once this is known, active fish will often be suspended at this same depth all over the lake). Present the right bait the right way (boat control = bait control), and you'll have those crappie &#8220;staging&#8221;in Lake Crisco in no time.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My Crappie hole wasnt producing over the weekend yet. I got laid off work today for a week so I'm thinking of hitting Hoover in the morning. I am confined to the bank for the time being so are there any spots on the lake that would be fishable from the bank and get on some Crappies? I am not familiar with this lake at all. Would it be better to maybe try and hit some bridges instead of the coves? I dont expect anyone to put me directly on fish but a good starting point would be nice. I'll be helping a buddy tonight on a little side job but I'll check back in when I get back. If anyone would like to join me on the bank in the morning or has an open seat and would like some company, let me know.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> Shaun, you seemed so quiet & reserved when you gave that crappie presentation in feb.


Well, I AM quiet and reserved Net. 

Courteous, respectful, sensitive, honest, politically correct, and trustworthy too. Why except for an occasional episode of toilet seat position-dyslexia, my wife even confirms that I am firmly in touch with my feminine side as well I'll have you know.

Make no mistake; I would NEVER knowingly make a public comment that could be construed as mean-spirited sniping and cause embarrassment to the gravitationally challenged among us. 

Swollen Goat said:


> Dang, I guess this is not the thread to visit if you're a big guy huh?


Goat, you know me better than that (notice I left out the &#8220;swollen&#8221; part, see paragraph 3 above). 
Rest assured that any sensitive personal details about you that I have knowledge of will be kept confidential and private buddy.

Remember when Stephanie told me about how your toilets overflow whenever you get in the bathtub? That&#8217;s just between you and me my friend; nobody else will ever know. I promise. Or how the other kids mocked you in school when you had to give up sports because all the balls would arc in your direction in pre-orbital trajectory? That one is safe with me too pal. I feel your pain.

I even went to great lengths to conceal the REAL reason everyone lets you and Little King move to the front of the line and launch your boat first. 
It&#8217;s not because they admire and respect you guys like I told you, the truth is they just want to be able to step DOWN onto the courtesy docks after the water level rises. I can&#8217;t let you believe a lie any longer&#8230;&#8230;because I care.

Don&#8217;t be self-conscious Sean; I know that beneath that gargantuan sasquatch-like elephantine exterior beats the enlarged heart of a damn good man.

Keep your chins up (and your sense of humor)


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

oh good god  im laughing my ass off LOL

anyway... here is tonights feast!


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

see.....all roads lead back to food with this guy. 

Take care fellas and good fishing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

geeze,frame said more in that one post than he did in the 8 hours we spent on the water sunday


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Shaun Frame said:


> Goat, you know me better than that (notice I left out the &#8220;swollen&#8221; part, see paragraph 3 above).
> Rest assured that any sensitive personal details about you that I have knowledge of will be kept confidential and private buddy.
> 
> Remember when Stephanie told me about how your toilets overflow whenever you get in the bathtub? That&#8217;s just between you and me my friend; nobody else will ever know. I promise. Or how the other kids mocked you in school when you had to give up sports because all the balls would arc in your direction in pre-orbital trajectory? That one is safe with me too pal. I feel your pain.
> ...


Shaun, I'm touched. For a four-eyed, cerebrally-deluded, Einstein-impersonating, pseudo-intellectual nerdturd with a head full of misfiring synapses who spells his name the same way a kindergartner would, you're surprisingly sensitive.

While perhaps offensive to some readers, only a direct quote can fully convey the contumelious nature and content of Shaun's off-the-cuff comments: "Attention, collaborators! Your orders are to subject us to the crotchety yapping of merciless dunderheads, and to do so at any cost." If Shaun gets his way, we will soon be engulfed in a Dark Age of post-structuralism and indescribable horror. That's why I'm telling you that there's an important difference between me and Shaun. Namely, I am willing to die for my cause. Shaun, in contrast, is willing to kill for his -- or, if not to kill, at least to feature simplistic answers to complex problems. Should you think I'm saying too much, please note that you might say, "What really upsets me is that he wants to create a Frankenstein's monster." Fine, I agree. But you might have heard the story that he once agreed to help us embark on a new path towards change. No one has located the document in which Shaun said that. No one has identified when or where Shaun said that. That's because he never said it. It's debatable whether Shaun's attempts to conspire with evil will earn him automatic membership in Satan's inner circle. However, no one can disagree that being shielded from the consequences of his bad judgment and bad behavior has made Shaun careless. Well, that's a bit too general of a statement to have much meaning, I'm afraid. So let me instead explain my point as follows: Shaun motivates people to join his retinue by using words like "courteous", "respectful", and "trustworty". This is a great deception. What Shaun really wants to do is blacklist his larger sized fishing partners as terrorist sympathizers or traitors. That's why Shaun's most repressive tactic is to fabricate a phony war between wanton wheeler-dealers and fork-tongued liars and cheats. This way, he can subjugate both groups into helping him make conditions far worse than could ever have been the case without his rude efforts. I definitely don't want that to happen, which is why I'm telling you that Shaun is the embodiment of everything petty in our lives. Every grievance, every envy, every frightful ideology finds expression in the Shaun Frame Mixtape. Let me end this post by pointing out that while Shaun may get a few chuckles at the expense of those of larger proportion than he, we can always diet, and as far as I know, they haven't yet found a cure for ugly. 

BTW - my sense of humor is well intact.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

LMAO - way to early to be laughing this hard.

april asked me the other night.... "why is it that when you fishing with Shaun you dont get home till midnight, but when you go fishing with Sean you are usually home before dark".....

i had to explain to her the whole metabolism issue, the gland issue and soforth when it comes to fishing with Sean.

i had to explain to her the whole "he has cartons upon cartons of cigarettes stashed in the boat, way to many to throw overboard without being obvious, and the endless supply of beveridges appearing from the "great black hole under the seat" as to why it takes so long to get home while fishing with Shaun....

as for:



> What Shaun really wants to do is blacklist his larger sized fishing partners as terrorist sympathizers or traitors.


your spot on good friend and i could not agree more. nature versus nurture there buddy.... can't blame us for who we are. you know, if we were any other animal species on this beautiful planet we'd be considered sexy because of our "size". Maybe thats his problem?

wait... then again we are sexy and you can't deny that either. THAT THERE is why Shaun is being so discriminatory!


back to that whole other animal species issue, i do think that swollengoats head's a little to "out of shape" to be mounted on a wall... if it were me? it'd be a FULL BODY MOUNT in a speedo!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL. This thread delivers. BTW, nice fish fellas.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shaun Frame
Thanks for the info but you didn't have to give me crappie 101. I understand what you are saying I do the same thing at Alum. I do disagree with you on honey holes - They are real not a myth. I have proven that several times to people out on the water at Alum. 

See you on the lake!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks eric i now have a picture of sean in a speedo mounted in your garage


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Snyd said:


> Shaun Frame
> I do disagree with you on honey holes - They are real not a myth. I have proven that several times to people out on the water at Alum.


uhhh, I don't believe you. show me!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

seethe303
I would be glad to show you some time - I am hoping to get my boat ready this weekend. The last couple of years I have fished for Alum Crappie religously and have found a few holes that produce just about any time of the year. Thousands of boats pass right by not realizing the make up of the lake bottom in certain areas. I really tumbled accross these spots but time and time again I go back to fish them and they always hold nice crappie.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Where does one get minnows at Hoover these days? I have fished mostly Alum for the last few years and now that I have a boat with a 6hp on it I am anxious to play on Hoover more. I was over there last week and noticed the old bait store at Maxtown is gone... Are there any other bait shops close? Last time I just went up to Cheshire Market.

Great site.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the old store at maxtown is now located south of there at smothers.right on the corner.they should be open by now.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Insco said:


> Where does one get minnows at Hoover these days? I have fished mostly Alum for the last few years and now that I have a boat with a 6hp on it I am anxious to play on Hoover more. I was over there last week and noticed the old bait store at Maxtown is gone... Are there any other bait shops close? Last time I just went up to Cheshire Market.
> 
> Great site.




who uses minnows?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> who uses minnows?


haha,who are trying to fool?


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

(psssst....hey Rick...he doesn't "use" them like the rest of us do; I've got him convinced that minnows are live, edible snacks, sort of like live aquatic Slim-Jims. It helps keep him out for a wee bit longer if my geedunk supply runs low......Don't tell him any different, okay?)

Thanks

(Oh...almost forgot.....if Eric or Sean ask you for your opinion on Berkley Crappie Nibbles, tell them that you prefer whole wheat or Rye when used as as a spread, and Nacho flavor Doritos for dip.....I'll explain later)


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

MINNOWS at the dutchman just south of the dam.

Shawn glad to see your fingers are working again, I will let the gods know, Ken and Mike will fall off their chairs.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This could get very interesting, Shawn could pull off the gloves if this happens Sean (swollengoat) could end up a bloody keyboard mess. I will give him credit for a very good openning volly, I just hope his guard is up. I would never mess with the gun guy or now it could be the crappie guy.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

leupy said:


> This could get very interesting, Shawn could pull off the gloves if this happens Sean (swollengoat) could end up a bloody keyboard mess. I will give him credit for a very good openning volly, I just hope his guard is up. I would never mess with the gun guy or now it could be the crappie guy.


Ron I have heard stories of Shaun's ability to manipulate word and keyboard in ways most mortals can't comprehend. However, one cannot live on reputation alone. If he decides to stick around and not take another long hiatus from the internet it could prove interesting indeed...


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

misfit said:


> mike,since i'm without a boat now,how about you carry me to some of the banks spots.i'll try to lose a couple pounds so i'm not too hard on your back




HEHEHE all my holes are long walks up and down hills and side ways hmmmm not quite ready yet couple more weeks me think.


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Did three trips to Hoover last week. Had crappie on every trip. The fish are much bigger than last year although they are not as plentiful. Ended up catching most of my fish in 6ft of water but, with deeper water adjacent.


----------

